# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Suriye, "Kürtçe İsimleri" Yasakladı!

## bozok

*SURİYE, "KüRTüE İSİMLERİ" YASAKLADI!* 




*Türkiye Türkçe isimleri silip yerine Kürtçe adlar koyarken Suriye Kürtçe isimleri yasaklayıp yerine Arapça’yı koyuyor.*


ANF Ajansı’nın haberine göre, Suriye’deki Kürtlerin sahip olduğu işyerleri isim değişikliği nedeniyle kapatılma baskısıyla karşı karşıya.

Suriye yasalarına göre işyerlerinde kullanılan isimler ve vitrinlerinde kullanılan yazıların yüzde 60′ı Arapça olmak zorunda. Bu zorunluluktan sadece Mercedes, Adidas gibi marka isimler muaf tutuluyor.

İşyeri isimlerini düzenleyen yasa normalde eskiden beri varolan bir yasa. Ancak son dönemlerde bu yasa şam idaresi tarafından katı bir şekilde uygulanmaya başlandı.

ülkede bu uygulamadan en çok etkilenen kesim ise Kürtler. Suriye hükümeti yasağı özelikle Haseki ve Qamislo gibi Kürt kentlerinde hayata geçirmeye uğraşıyor.

Kürt insan hakları örgütü MAF’ın bir sözcüsü yaptığı açıklamada, Suriye’de milyonlarca kişi tarafından konuşan Kürtçeye, Fransızca ya da İngilizce muamelesi yapılmasını anlayamadığını söyledi.

Sözcü,* “Suriyeli Kürtler kendi kültürleri ve dillerinin Suriye tarafından saldırıya uğradığını hissediyor”* şeklinde konuştu. Suriye’deki önde gelen insan hakları savunucularından Hasan Berro da yayınladığı bir açıklama ile şam idaresinin Araplar ve diğer halklar arasındaki husumetleri derinleştirdiğini kaydetti.



HABERİNİZ.COM
22.08.2009


http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/638-suriye-kurtce-isimleri-yasakladi/

----------

